# What do these seven words all have in common?



## AmZ (Jan 4, 2011)

See if you can figure out what these seven words all have in common...

1. Banana
2. Dresser
3. Grammar
4. Potato
5. Revive
6. Uneven
7. Assess

Don't keep scrolling down to look at other replies and cheat!


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jan 4, 2011)

Cool. I'll hold off on the answer so I don't spoil it for others but to I'll PM my answer.


----------



## AmZ (Jan 4, 2011)

:stiffdrink: << Here is your prize Dr Baxter!!

It's a err, an alcoholic drink apparently! But it wasn't from my cupboard as my apartment is alcohol free! Honestly.

Well done.


----------

